
Some Apple component suppliers now sacking staff - Ice_cream_suit
https://digitimes.com/news/a20181127PD208.html
======
Ice_cream_suit
"Career Technology, a supplier of flexible PCBs for iPhones, have recently
laid off 110 dispatched workers to cope with order cuts by Apple.

An iPhone assembler has also advanced its workforce trimming project, seeking
to reduce personnel cost and other expenses to counter the greater-than-
expected reduction of orders.

iPhone camera lens supplier Largan Precision, for instance, has estimated its
November revenues will fall from October.

most iPhone supply chain partners are expected to see their revenues decline
starting November on Apple reducing orders amid lackluster sales performance
for its new devices, the sources said."

